# [SOLVED] WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working



## jeffjones217

My wireless router has always worked fine other than the occasional dropped connection with the router. When I went to bed last night, it was working perfectly. When I got up this morning, however, the wireless signal sign had a big red X over it. After trying all the normal stuff that eventually makes it work...I got nothing. 

After some deeper troubleshooting, my diagnostic tool tells me that "the Windows wireless service is not running on this computer"

I dig deeper and find out that the WLAN AutoConfig service is the one causing the problem. So I go Task Manager>Services>Wlansvc> right click > "Start Service" and get message:

"The operation could not be completed

The dependency service or group failed to start."

So I right click Computer>Manage>Services and Applications>Services>WLAN AutoConfig > right click > "start" and get:

"Windows could not start the WLAN AutoConfig service on Local Computer.

Error 1068: The Dependency service or group failed to start"
_____________________________________________________

So at this point, I do a google search looking up a hundred different issues and next to none of them have solutions. The few solutions offered didn't work:

netsh reset on ipv4, ipv6, and something else

Regedit to make sure one of the services under CurrentControlSet had an extensions in x00003 instead of x0004 because some baggle virus might have changed it

I also tried to enable it through command prompt, which didnt work. So I did a query on C:\windows\system32\sc query Wlansvc, which produced:

SERVICE_NAME: Wlansvc
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS
STATE : 1 STOPPED
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1068 <0x42c>
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 <0X0>
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT HINT : 0X0


So nothing I have tried has remotely worked. I cannot connect to any wireless networks on this computer. My other computers, ipod, and ps3 can all connect without any issues so it's just my computer.

Please ask me to download old-timers tools or all this extra junk because I have already done that just a couple days ago and a virus or trojan is almost certainly not the issue here.


----------



## jeffjones217

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

More info:

I'm not entirely sure this is related, but this also only started happening this morning: In the bottom right-hand corner of my desktop it says I have an invalid copy of Windows 7 and a popup keeps occurring asking me to validate on the windows site. I do, and it says my software isn't valid. 

BUT, I have a receipt from microsoft online store showing that I paid full price for my windows 7 download

This whole thing is bizarre and i've never seen anything like it.


----------



## jeffjones217

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

Also, per the wireless connectivity issues rules, here is the ipconfig:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jeff>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jeff-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5009 802.11a/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-12-F7-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fa
st Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-5A-20-34-B7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ecb1:e3df:7cb:5668%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.148(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 14, 2011 2:02:48 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 15, 2011 2:02:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890074
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-45-2F-CA-00-23-5A-20-34-B7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.133.1.2
203.133.1.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CA563AB9-35A1-43D0-96CE-AC91C6F10DC8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:c53:141e:c58d:268e(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c53:141e:c58d:268e%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0BF3AF10-BD95-4F1B-B1DB-CB5233C01621}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Also, the Xirrus wifi thing says it can't find an adapter, so no dice there.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

Hi jeffjones217,

Let's get this going first. Right My Computer, do you see anywhere that your Windows has been activated? If not, in here you may validate and enter the Product key of your Windows 7. Do you have the Product key?
Other ways of activating your Windows.


> In the bottom right-hand corner of my desktop it says I have an invalid copy of Windows 7 and a popup keeps occurring asking me to validate on the windows site.


----------



## jeffjones217

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

New information:

First of all, I followed the link that 2xg put in for activating windows. I typed activate windows in the start menu, clicked on it, and my wallpaper disappeared and I got an error:

An Error Has Occurred
Code: 0x80070003
Description: The system cannot find the path specified
-------------------------------------------------------

I went through the list of dependencies for WLANsvc and checked to see if each one was working. Most were, but the following two were off:

-CNG key isolation
-Application layer gateway service

When I tried to start them, I got either the 1086 message or "the system cannot find the path specified"
--------------------------------------------------------
I am really baffled as to what's going on. It's like some virus or something deleted the essentials to make my wireless work, and also the stuff to repair it. 

I have been using a wired connection for 2 days now and honestly it's starting to piss me off. I have summer term papers due and some other stuff going on and I can't afford to be sitting next to my router all day.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

See if this would fix the error.


----------



## jeffjones217

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

Nope. So far I have downloaded 5 MS Fixit things and only three have fully installed, and none of them have worked to fix the issue.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

When did you install Windows 7?

Is this pre installed when you got your computer?
If it is, is there a restore point? Can you do a System Restore prior to this issue?


----------



## jeffjones217

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

My laptop originally had a Windows Vista OEM istall in it as far as I can recall. About a month ago, my hard drive crashed and when I installed a new hard drive, i decided to upgrade to Windows 7 Premium. So I downloaded it from Microsoft Store.

I have already tried to restore, to no avail


----------



## 2xg

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

You may contact Microsoft and ask for assistance.


jeffjones217 said:


> My laptop originally had a Windows Vista OEM istall in it as far as I can recall. About a month ago, my hard drive crashed and when I installed a new hard drive, i decided to upgrade to Windows 7 Premium. So I downloaded it from Microsoft Store.
> 
> I have already tried to restore, to no avail


----------



## jeffjones217

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

After 5 hours with a nice, albeit very SLOW, tech support guy from India names Fareesh, the issue has been resolved.

Apparently, some Windows 7 update or something of the like had added more dependencies to the WLAN AutoConfig startup. Since the dependencies weren't vital and weren't set to automatic (and some wouldn't start), the autoconfig wouldn't start.

The most painful part of the whole process was watching Fareesh try to do the same things I had done 10 times over even though I knew they would fail. Eventually though, once he got past the point that I had gotten to, he figured out that in order to solve the issues he needed to remove the dependencies for those services in the registry.

Once that was done, my wireless kicked on after the restart and we were good to go.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: WLAN AutoConfig (wlansvc) not working*

Thanks for letting us know.

I've called Microsoft a couple of times also bec of update issue and they were able to resolved it. Yep, also took a couple of hours.


----------

